# The Yearling Longe Line class.



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

From what I've read, they don't have to be halter horse quality, but they do need to be balanced and show the desired conformation for a future pleasure mount, but it's mostly judged on movement.

I have a colt the same age who I'm planning on taking out next year, but he has halter performance breeding so either way he's got a great shot. I honestly have no idea what the quality of the ApHC is in the LL classes, maybe look up youtube?


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks! I will keep up the research!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.appaloosa.com/pdfs/rulebook09.pdf

That is a link to the ApHC Rule book. Sorry.. it wont let me just copy and paste a section. But yearling Lunge line starts on Pg. 173. YOu can put the page number in at the bottom so you dont have to search. 
And you do realize that since he has no color (yet), You will have to get a performance permit to show him?


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> http://www.appaloosa.com/pdfs/rulebook09.pdf
> That is a link to the ApHC Rule book.
> 
> And you do realize that since he has no color (yet), You will have to get a performance permit to show him?


Yep $250 later :roll:

When all is said and done it will have cost me somewhere around $400 or more to register the colt I got for free haha.

Now thats dedication to a horse. :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea. I understand. We have 6 appaloosas (all related... lol)in the family. And two are stock. So my mom and sister have the two with no color. And actually they are both starting to get color. They are turning 5. So we can get their papers upgraded  But they are truely wonderful horses. 
I now have my own place and I can tell you my horses eat the best feeds and hays while im eating ramen. But they are my passion. My life. So I understand the dedication part. But good luck with him in Lunge line. And if I talk to the breeder we have got all of our horses from I will ask for any tips


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks!


----------

